# US Taxes - Impact of Changing to Arising basis from Remittance basis in UK



## GoogleJay (9 mo ago)

So far I have been filing UK taxes on Remittance basis. That made my US taxes easier. I was able to use Turbo Tax and file the US taxes taking credit for the Foreign earned Income. This year I cannot use remittance basis because I am now more than 7 years ( unless I pay the charge ). What is the biggest change for me? Is the change mostly in UK taxes or in US taxes also? I have some dividend and interest income in US. Who gets the tax on those now? So far, I paid US the taxes for income outside of my salary income ( which was in UK ) and claimed credit for the UK salary income tax paid. Any resources you know of, please point them to me.


----------

